# Favorite Alcoholic Beverage



## niksaki (May 16, 2007)

what is youe alcoholic beverage?

mine is jack daniels and red wine i cant drink all those premixed sweet drinks they make me feel so sick


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 16, 2007)

easy............

M......A.....R.....T.....I.....N....I...

if i dont have one (which is rarely if i go out, i always have them), i get a vodka7


----------



## pinksugar (May 16, 2007)

beer - imported





followed by jegermeister and red bull, followed by malibu and pineapple juice, followed by tequila shots, followed by passing out in a gutter


----------



## princess_20 (May 16, 2007)

Martini Apple


----------



## AngelaGM (May 16, 2007)

Bailey's Irish Creme on the rocks=)


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 16, 2007)

Amaretto Sours...those things are so good, I have to stop myself from drinking them.


----------



## Saja (May 16, 2007)

Rye....hands down!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (May 16, 2007)

white wine for me


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2007)

I can never drink martinis or chocolate martinis! Apple ones are okay though.


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2007)

i hate alcohol so i rarely drink wine or even a beer and champgne gives me headaches. but i do love cider, if possible from Brittany rather than Normandy, and dry rather than sweet.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 16, 2007)

LOL! Cute topic! It's interesting to see everyone's tastes!

I personally don't drink alcohol at all. Addiction runs in my family, so I chose to stay away from it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 16, 2007)

I love the mixed drink "Sex on the Beach". But the name has a lot to do with it I think&gt;


----------



## LilDee (May 16, 2007)

Pornstar! haha the name is weird but i love this drink! it has sour puss, blue curacao and sprite..

I like mudshakes too


----------



## clwkerric (May 16, 2007)

Red wines and any margarita (on the rocks) that they put in Patron and Grand Marnier in it (top shelf) -----YUMMY!!!


----------



## Min (May 16, 2007)

Red wine


----------



## Aprill (May 16, 2007)

Ah man, I have so many, Midori Sour, Long Island Iced Tea, Fuzzy Navel, Pear Absolut with sprite.


----------



## Saje (May 16, 2007)

Patron

Pina Colada

Jack n Coke (or shots of jack chased with coke)

Sex on the Beach

Shots of Vodka

I only drink hard liquor. No wine (reminds me of church) and No beer (if I have to only Corona - but I try not to coz I dont want a beer belly)


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 16, 2007)

I usually get a Vodka Martini. White Wine would be my second favorite.


----------



## LilDee (May 16, 2007)

oh i forgot to add.. i absolutely LOVE Baha Rosa on the rocks!! yummy.. it's like melted strawberry icecream or something..


----------



## KimC2005 (May 16, 2007)

I am not a big drinker, but I really like Strawberry Mango Margaritas from Chilis and Pina Coladas


----------



## chocobon (May 16, 2007)

I don't drink,but it's nice to see what everyone likes!


----------



## msmegz (May 16, 2007)

frozen margaritas, coors light, and plain ol' shots of tequila!


----------



## Ashley (May 16, 2007)

That reminds me! The last time I was in Vegas, all I had were Cadillac margaritas.


----------



## semantje (May 16, 2007)

ursus red vodka or safari. both on the rocks


----------



## han (May 16, 2007)

i dont drink either but i like mudslides there tasty. i just dont like the alcohol i might take a sip or two if someone else will drink the rest..lol


----------



## dcole710 (May 16, 2007)

rum and coke, i feel you can't go wrong with that one. Next I would have to say kamikaze's(the drink not the shot), sangria, long island's, and my fav. "group" drink is a mind eraser! woohoo! Ahhh, bringin back some memories....I hardly ever drink anymore.


----------



## jewele (May 16, 2007)

The Golden Gate at Claim Jumpers is awesome!!! It's their version of the hurricane. One of the best drinks I've ever had. I'll never say 'no' to a Corona either.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

I LLLLLOOOVVEEE Mojito's. Love them so much that I am growing two kinds of mint so I can drink Mojitos and Mint Juleps all summer. I don't know how to make them, but I have the mint!


----------



## Shelley (May 16, 2007)

Seagram's Strawberry Swirls.


----------



## Karen_B (May 16, 2007)

I don't drink very much, but when I do it's usually red wine. I do like beer, mainy Czech (how do you spell that???) like Staropramen. Martini Bianco with lemon and ice is great also. Once I had caiprinhas and that was a lovely drink.


----------



## bella1342 (May 16, 2007)

Did anyone ever try stoli blueberry with cranberry juice? Awesome! Sometimes I even use the white cranberry/strawberry mix, even better!

That's my new drink. Or I drink dry red wine... the drier the better.

I also love stoli vodka tonics, and crown royal manhattens.

I used to be a lush, kidding LOL! but I haven't had much to drink since being pregnant, and my son is 13 months old already.




It's hard getting back into the groove.


----------



## entipy (May 16, 2007)

Most of the time I just drink vodka mixed with whatever flavor sugar free Kool Aid we have in the fridge at the time! LOL

But I've had a Pink Panty Pulldown before, and it was delicious!

I also love Amaretto Sours, and I used to be a big fan of White Russians and Mudslides, but I can't have either of those anymore because of sugar/dairy intolerance! *sniff*


----------



## Colorlicious (May 16, 2007)

I love amaretto sours, sour apple martinis, long island ice tea, rum and coke, mojitos, malibu with any fruit juice, kamikaze, butter nipple shots(my absolute fav) midori sours, these margaritas, plum wine, nice cold corona and it has to have the lemon, and alot more!


----------



## natalierb (May 16, 2007)

I LOVE Hypnotic! I love drinking it straight or with pineapple juice!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 16, 2007)

COSMOS, PINA COLADA,and MOJITO"S BABY.


----------



## Jessica (May 16, 2007)

I'm a beer girl..... Bud Lite usually but if hubby and i go to a nice resturant i will drink wine....preferably Cabernet Sauvignon. Yellow Tail makes a awsome blend of Cabernet Sauvignon&amp;Merlot....yummy


----------



## kellianne76 (May 16, 2007)

I like sloe screws, appletinis, bloody marys and cosmos.


----------



## KristieTX (May 16, 2007)

Frozen margaritas, strawberry daiquiris, pina coladas and Coke and Amaretto are my favorites.


----------



## KatJ (May 16, 2007)

Beer for me. Mainly cuz I wont be legal for another 2 months. After that though, I'm sure there will be many nights of taste testing!


----------



## cintamay (May 17, 2007)

southern comfort and coke

vodka sunrise

coronas

cosmopolitan


----------



## Trisha. (May 17, 2007)

Coronas with lime

Cosmos

Midori Sours.

Ill really drink anything..lol.


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 17, 2007)

Fuzzy Navel is my absolute favorite drink. It's peach schnapps and orange juice. If you add vodka it becomes a Hairy Navel.


----------



## CellyCell (May 17, 2007)

I havent had the opportunity to venture out and drink a lot since turning 21 this past March. But I did do my share of drinking before that - but since being legal, these are my favs (hoping to try out more eventually);

Sex on the beach

Pina Coladas

Mudslide

Fuzzy Navel

Bahama Mama

And then there's:

Smirnoff

Kahlua

The BOONE! Haha.

I hate beer w/ a passion - won't drink it unless its flavored.


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2007)

What's Your Favorite Drink?


----------



## KristinB (May 17, 2007)

anything with vodka. usually vodka lemonade.

amaretto sours

amaretto and diet

a fruit basket

jager


----------



## farris2 (May 17, 2007)

Quervo Margarita with xtra salt


----------



## brewgrl (May 17, 2007)

ahhh, i love alcohol...

a lychee martini from the bambuddha lounge.

this mango chili lime cocktail my friend makes

a Canada Club Rye and Seven on a plane

a Very Berry cosmo at Tavern on the Green

and the wines i am willing to give a limb for:

Pierre Gimmonnet "Gastronome" Blanc de Blancs Champagne

Rosenblum "Rockpile Road Reserve" Petite Syrah

Yalumba "The Octavius" Shiraz

Puligny-Montrachet "Les PerriÃ©res" CÃ´te de Beaune

and one that i drank at Copia in Napa that was way to good to be coming from Lake County. AND i think it was only $15/bottle.

and by the mere mention of wines, i am obligated to say:

Wino? Why Yes!













Vino Vitae


----------



## Renee33 (May 17, 2007)

Extra Dirty martini,with Grey Goose

champagne

Stoli and cranberry


----------



## debbiedeb77 (May 17, 2007)

white wine...(riesling) margaritas, mojitos...mmmgood


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 14, 2007)

So yesterday [August 12th] was my 21st birthday. Whoohoo. I went to dinner with a bunch of my friends and had my first drink *ever*. It was pretty good.. Afterwards we went to Dave and Busters to play games. My friends ended up buying me another drink and a shot..so needless to say I was a little tipsy. We had a ton of fun though. I woke up this morning with a headache, but at least I wasn't sick.





So yeah, anyways. What's your favorite drinks, because next time I go out I wanna try something good? [What I've already had are Electric Lemondade, a Appletini and a shot that was called Red Headed Slut I think.]


----------



## KatJ (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you like the red headed slut? My bff tried it and said she hated it.

I'm a beer drinker myself, I just turned 21 last month and due to money problems, havent been able to go out to enjoy it yet.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Belated Bday





One of my favorite drinks (aside from beer and sambuca, which are my HGs of drinks) is Holy Water.

Curacao, blue 1 oz.

Sour Raspberry Pucker 1 oz.

Sprite 3 oz.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 14, 2007)

Dupe!!! Will merge

Happy Birthday btw


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 14, 2007)

sex on the beach.. i heard it was good.

So far i tried.mojito and pina colada..and mango daiquiris from OliveGarden. Specialty drinks from applebees are also delicious.

Im a big fan of pretty looking drinks.lol cocktails! whoohoo!


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the belated Birthday wishes :]

Ughh the red headed slut was terrible. It burned the whole way down. The holy water sounds good Kee! I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Penelope_P (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif all those premixed sweet drinks they make me feel so sick



same here, think i drank too many of them when i was younger!!
my fave has to be pimms (in the summer esp) and vodka, lime and soda


----------



## Karren (Aug 14, 2007)

BEER... Hey I live in Pittsburgh.. What did you expect? Lol. But I'm not a fan of the local brew, Iron City... I perfer Colorado's Fat Tire beer... Though I rarely drink anymore.. Couple beers a year...

Karren


----------



## katnahat (Aug 14, 2007)

Beer only. I only have one or two a week, if that.

I blew out my drinking thing years ago.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Penelope_P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my fave has to be pimms (in the summer esp) and vodka, lime and soda Moscow Mules? Love them! Do you use ginger beer?


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 14, 2007)

Dirty Martini


----------



## sushi-gal (Aug 15, 2007)

I like:

Beer(Asahi or Heineken)

Malibu + Pineapple/Coke

Irish Cider

Wine (red &amp; white)

Rum&amp;Coke

P.S. no sambuca for me!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 15, 2007)

I love Malibu with pineapple juice.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Aug 15, 2007)

Jack Daniels &amp; Coke

Malibu &amp; Coke

Red Martini....

Tequila (for very strong shots lol)

And a cheap Rose wine of which I don't remember the name!


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 15, 2007)

Captian &amp; Coke


----------



## Trinity07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't drink but if I plan to I'd try Smirnoff.


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

J D and coke


----------



## Shelley (Aug 15, 2007)

Rum &amp; Coke

Vodka &amp; Mountain Dew

Smirnoff Ice Coolers

Strawberry Margarita

Long Island Ice Tea


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't really drink, and I don't have tons of friends to party with, so I don't know anything about alcohol...but my friend made me a White Russian and I liked it. I also had a Cosmo @ Chilli's and that was good too.


----------



## Lyndebe (Aug 16, 2007)

Shiraz


----------



## ThisIsKia (Aug 16, 2007)

Gin neat

Incredible Hulk

Gimlet made w/ hendrick's Gin

Nuclear Iced Tea


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool Thread... I like Crown Royal by the shot chased by Dr. Pepper....i know it sounds strang but I dont do coke.... I also enjoy the occasional Buttery Nipple of Fuzzy navel.... which reminds me of a funny story......

My cousin was haveing a birthday party at a local bar in dallas... where she is from, we had been drinking, alot for my standards ( i am a cheap date). I wanted something differant than my ususal so i was trying to order a fuzzy navel but instead i called it a fuzzy NIPPLE.... The bartener gave the one cocked eye brow look and said... what did you want... andthen started laughing. I had no idea what he thought was so funny... he finally, through his tear and laughter got it out and then all had a good laugh. To this day i stil want to call them fuzzy nipples......

now let me go poke out my minds eye...... eeewwwwww... fuzzy nipples are yuck!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 16, 2007)

This shot my sister makes-- you take it ALL as 1 shot. It's got a shot of crown, shot of amaretto, shot of peach schnapps, pineapple juice, and cranberry juice





I also LOVE strawberry dacquiris, apple martinis, grateful deads, and a lot of fruity type drinks other than the dacquiris LOL.


----------



## vtmom (Aug 16, 2007)

I like dos equis amber (beer) and mojitos, although I am mostly a beer girl. Oh, and as far as wine, I like white merlot.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

If I drink which isn't often these days, I stick to my Michelob Ultra. I love Tequila shots but they do not love me the next day.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 16, 2007)

just had a stoli and pineapple!


----------



## Leony (Aug 16, 2007)

Gin and Tonic


----------



## PorcelainPirate (Aug 16, 2007)

Amaretto. Irish cream. Coconut rum. red wine. smooth whiskey.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm a spirits girl myself, I like vodka and bourbon. Though I do love a good cocktail too!


----------



## rlise (Aug 16, 2007)

ooo i like this thread.... of course i can always handle some jager! but most of all the time.. i prefer to down one of the 2 concoctions~ alize(any flavor) w/ 7up or bacardi w/ any coconut flavored mixer! YUM YUM!

hey has anyone tried the BLUE alize!????


----------

